# Bible Survey



## xirtam (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry, but I was not sure where to put this. 

I am looking for an online resource(s) which outlines (either or/or both):
1) the characters in each book, chapter and verse of the entire Bible;
2) and a short summary of those books, chapters and verses.

Thank you in advance.

In Christ,


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's this: Brief Bible History - Machen
and this: Brief Bible History - Machen


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 1, 2013)

arap said:


> Here's this: Brief Bible History - Machen
> and this: Brief Bible History - Machen


Here's a PDF of it if you want to download it > http://www.ntslibrary.com/PDF Books/Brief Bible History - Machen.pdf


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 2, 2013)

Cleaner versions:

View attachment A Brief Bible History - OT Boyd.pdf
View attachment A Brief Bible History - NT Machen.pdf


----------



## xirtam (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you, Gentlemen. 

In Christ,


----------

